

Startup Quote: Henry Ford, Founder, Ford - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/11315452477

======
raychancc
Don’t find fault, find a remedy. Anybody can complain.

\- Henry Ford

<http://startupquote.com/post/11315452477>

